# Do you pay to play?



## Rika092 (Apr 25, 2021)

Do you pay to play or are you an avid supporter of F2P?

Not sure if I’m posting in the exact right forum...but recently I contemplated about paying to acquire premium currencies for one of the mobile games I’ve been playing. This makes me wonder how people generally feel about whether or not it’s worthwhile pay to play games that are generally free to download but has in-app purchases, and how many people actually end up making these purchases.

This could apply to either mobile games, online games or webpage games

Personally I’m generally F2P, but from time to time gets tempted by in app purchases when I’m too engrossed in a game XD

Games that have tempted me: FEH, Genshin Impact, Flightrising (gems)


----------



## Corrie (Apr 25, 2021)

I prefer not paying anything, unless it's to outright buy the game. Extra purchases kinda make me mad tbh, especially in games I've already bought. In F2P games though, I still get annoyed by stuff telling/forcing me to pay but I do understand since the game was free to begin with.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 25, 2021)

When I play *any* free to play game, I _never _pay extra. I don't like buying premium currency OR loot boxes where what you get is random, and unfortunately, most f2p games only sell those. If instead they chose to sell item packs that you can use in game (like furniture sets or clothing in Pocket Camp), I might be inclined to give in now and then. Otherwise, it feels like a waste of money.

With non free to play games, I have given in to purchasing dlc packs for costumes and stuff because I knew exactly what I was getting. Never ever loot boxes. My bf has also purchased premium currency for fall guys for me so I wouldn't have to farm kudos to afford a costume for that day. Not a purchase that I think was wise but I appreciated it hehe. I never would have for myself otherwise.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 25, 2021)

free to play is fine to me as long as the game doesn't end up turning into a pay to win thing, sadly mobile games seem to go that way lol


----------



## Merielle (Apr 25, 2021)

For me, it depends on if I already paid for the game or not, and what I'm getting.  I'm not currently playing this one anymore, but I'd spend occasionally in a free mobile otome game for event story content, voiced messages, etc., because it was stuff I wanted, and also to support the game.  I don't usually pay for cosmetics, especially in games that cost money to begin with.
Other times, I've avoided games altogether because of them being difficult to F2P or otherwise microtransaction-heavy, like AC Pocket Camp.  It looks cute and it has a lot of really gorgeous items, but that aspect of it turned me away from the app altogether.  I also stay away from games with loot boxes or a gacha mechanic in general, just to spare myself the possible temptation/frustration.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2021)

I really don't like paying for unnecessary stuff to play games at all, including mobile games. I especially don't like it with games that I've already paid a hefty sum for, mostly when the paid content is pretty lackluster (like paying $60 for Pokemon SwSh and then another $30 for the DLC, it's a waste imo).

I've only played three mobile games in the past which utilized in-game purchases, those being Miitomo, Animal Crossing Pocket Camp, and Pokemon GO. I played Miitomo for free forever and then it shut down, but I do remember missing out on a lot of cool stuff cause I was doing F2P. I actually quit playing Pocket Camp after a while because the temptation to pay real money was so ridiculously high that it became very irritating. I do however still play Pokemon GO and I throw the occasional dollar at it to get 100 coins but that's about it. I always try to play the game F2P if I can help it.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't really play many free games, mostly because I don't have a smart phone or other such device to play them on, though I do play some free games on the Switch like Tetris 99.

If I were to get into playing something like what we're talking about here, though, I would just either refuse outright or only purchase on very rare occasion. I wouldn't want it to become a habit. Honestly though, no such games really appeal to me and I would rather put money toward actual console games.


----------



## meltydoll (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't P2W, but I do pay sometimes if there is some ok deal or I want something and I have that extra cash on my bank account. 
If the game is F2P, I'm totally fine with the fact that the game is P2W and you must put money on it if you want progress, but otherwise no.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 25, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really don't like paying for unnecessary stuff to play games at all, including mobile games. I especially don't like it with games that I've already paid a hefty sum for, mostly when the paid content is pretty lackluster (like paying $60 for Pokemon SwSh and then another $30 for the DLC, it's a waste imo).
> 
> I've only played three mobile games in the past which utilized in-game purchases, those being Miitomo, Animal Crossing Pocket Camp, and Pokemon GO. I played Miitomo for free forever and then it shut down, but I do remember missing out on a lot of cool stuff cause I was doing F2P. I actually quit playing Pocket Camp after a while because the temptation to pay real money was so ridiculously high that it became very irritating. I do however still play Pokemon GO and I throw the occasional dollar at it to get 100 coins but that's about it. I always try to play the game F2P if I can help it.



I quit FEH for the exact reason you quit Pocket Camp - the temptation was too real. When I really really into the game back when it first launched, I seriously considered buying orbs so I could have a chance to summon the seasonal characters I like (namely, the Azuras, Chroms, and Tharjas lol). But I'm really glad I didn't because gatcha games are notorious for sucking people into the bottomless P2P hole, and I'm too much of a gambler XD. Also, no guarantee I would've been able to get the character I wanted because the summoning is completely up to RGN.


----------



## deana (Apr 25, 2021)

For the most part I don't like to pay for things free to play games. If possible I would rather just be a little more patient / put in a little more effort to progress rather than pay for things. The only thing I've spent money on in recent times is Pokemon Go, but even then I won't allow myself to spend my coins on cute cosmetic items I'll only occasionally buy some actually useful items (like the incubators/raid passes). I really want the togepi hoodie but I just can't justify it


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 25, 2021)

The only time I've paid money on an otherwise free game was to buy more gold fish in Neko Atsume, lol. I really didn't need to buy more gold fish because I'm able to earn plenty through regular play, which I really appreciate. The only reason why I decided to buy them was to support the developers, honestly. I've had the game on my phone for years, I think it's so sweet to play, and I love that the ads aren't in your face. I definitely didn't mind giving the developers a couple extra dollars!

In general though I tend to stay away from F2P games because they bother me. Either because of the overwhelming amount ads or because it feels like I need to pay money in order to progress or have fun. That's why I prefer mobile games that I can just buy outright or I stick to console games that I can buy outright. I'm not patient enough for the F2P town builders that make me wait hours for my buildings to build


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

i’m notorious for paying to play, sadly. it’s only ever happened with mobile games, though; i’ll download a game that’s free, get really into it after playing for a bit, try to progress without spending any money but i always get tempted by the continuous “limited-time offer!” and “value pack!” pop ups and before i know it, i’m spending money on a game that i’ll undoubtedly lose interest in in less than a week.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2021)

I can’t afford to p2p. But when I get itunes gift cards, it usually goes towards OPTC (in spite of being ticked off by some stuff about the game). I love that game and the characters way too much . I like having the best units (bonus if they are characters I love). I


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 26, 2021)

This is the right forum, for the record! 

I try not to, although I have been tempted by Pocket Camp, Dragalia Lost, and Genshin Impact as well. What bothers me about games like Genshin is that I’m paying for the chance for something rather than paying for new/additional content. Yes, that is the nature of the games, but it’s not something that makes me feel great doing.

When I used to regularly play these I’d set a limit for myself so I didn’t overspend. During that time if someone asked what I wanted for my birthday or another ‘large’ holiday, I said an Amazon or iTunes gift card so I could buy something for DL or PC. With you on that one, @Dunquixote


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh goodness is it tempting. I was on a big Genshin kick for a while and fortunately I stopped myself from paying. Consequently I kind of lost interest in it, though. That's the danger of these type of games, inevitably you reach a plateau where you really can't continue to improve without paying into it. Usually I try to walk away from these games (usually mobile) for a few months and find when I come back there usually is a special offer or some other incentive to pick it back up again. Most of the F2P games are free just to play to be sure, but they're actually pay to _win_. It can be incredibly frustrating. 

My one exception to this "rule" of not paying for extra content is Pocket Camp- they got me lol. I used to pay for PC plans and leaf tickets before ACNH dropped. I haven't invested RLC in it since but I'm still temped. It's easy to fall down the "it's just a few dollars" rabbit hole and end up spending hundreds- it really adds up!


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 26, 2021)

For the most part, I try to play free unless a single purchase or a non ad purchase is available. Even then the game has to be fair in how it rewards free to play players vs the paying player. I play a lot of Mario kart tour and it’s very difficult to get a particular character from the game all because I don’t pay enough to Nintendo. While the free to play players get loads of koopling drivers instead of the more interesting characters like nabbit.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 26, 2021)

I don't play mobile games anymore, but when I did I hated in-app purchases because they are such an obvious cash grab. I also felt like for me its a waste of money since you can only play a mobile game for so long before it gets repetitive and/or you lose interest. I also prefer not to pay for additional DLCs in console video games (where you pay a one time purchase price) but have made exceptions for Pokemon (SW/SH). I


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 28, 2021)

It depends how much I like the game and how easy it is to earn the in-game currency. I spent a lot of RLC on skins in Smite (they are not very generous at all with gems) but I've spent way less on Genshin Impact.. with the Welkin Moon you can easily save up 10k+ gems in like a month.
One game that I regret spending money on was the mobile game Lords. I wish I could go back in time and take my phone away.  Honestly I'm just not good at staying F2P but I think I'm getting better about it. If Animal Crossing New Horizons ever adds micro-transactions though I am probably doomed


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 28, 2021)

I never pay in any free games on mobile. I do it the hard way to earn the game money by keep playing. But l don't play those gambling mobile games no more. I only play FE Heroes and piano Tiles.


----------



## Belle T (Apr 29, 2021)

The minute I feel the need to spend additional money on a game (whether it be free or not) is when I stop playing.  I have zero tolerance for it, honestly.


----------



## Tao (Apr 29, 2021)

Well overall, I prefer to pay once and have full access to everything, maybe some meaty DLC months down the line. Games that have an entry fee plus additional unlimited fees can GTFO entirely. 

Free to Play I generally don't like since the vast majority of those games lock content behind pay walls. Some games make you pay for gear, others characters, some let invest countless hours without seeing a single pay wall until *bam*, the end game content requires endless amounts of money to enjoy and you'll probably pay it because of the sunk cost fallacy. 

Pay to Play on the other hand I prefer. Something like World of Warcraft and Final Fantasy XIV I was happy to pay a monthly subscription to play as nothing significant was gated away from me, save for small handfuls of useless cosmetics and user services (though I would prefer they were included with subscriptions...). Those are games that are regularly updated with significant content additions adding more and more to the game, so I don't feel as the subscription is entirely arbitrary for the sake of money (though obviously, to a degree, it is).


----------



## Hat' (May 2, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m notorious for paying to play, sadly. it’s only ever happened with mobile games, though; i’ll download a game that’s free, get really into it after playing for a bit, try to progress without spending any money but i always get tempted by the continuous “limited-time offer!” and “value pack!” pop ups and before i know it, i’m spending money on a game that i’ll undoubtedly lose interest in in less than a week.


This hits way too close to home because I'm the exact same way... the amount of money I've wasted for a bunch of pixels...


----------



## Romaki (May 19, 2021)

I only pay for apps with survey money, like from Google Surveys or PollPay.


----------



## vanivon (May 19, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Games that have tempted me: FEH, Genshin Impact, Flightrising (gems)


as someone who used to play FEH & does play FR, i promise it's not worth the temptation and that knowing that might help you from getting tempted further MGFMGFM FEH rates are too low to be worth the orbs and FR gives you gems pretty consistently from just keeping your dragons fed, so it adds up. don't play it but i've heard genshin also has awful gacha rates so

i'm generally F2P, but on occasion i will spend a dollar or two -- only if what i'm buying has an actual reward to go with it and not just in-game currency (and only if it's a game i'm actively invested in). i buy A3! dollar packages on occasion because they come with items that restore your stamina, which are incredibly valuable in events. and i used to buy item packs in love nikki when i played that if they came with an outfit. otherwise i'm too burned out on gacha to be willing to spend my money on IGC because my luck is pretty bad and i don't wanna waste funds on the chance to Not get what i want


----------



## a potato (May 19, 2021)

I'll only pay for something if I really like it, but I definitely try not to make it a regular thing. I bought a pack of leaf tickets in ACPC once to get a 5 star cookie item, but that's it, really. I hate how a lot of games are turning to subscription models, too. Though I will say the ACPC services seem optional enough so it isn't super annoying or tempting for me. The Mario Kart Tour one, though, is atrocious. At least when the game first started, you pretty much needed it to get gacha spins.

The one model I do like, though, is Mario Run. IIRC, the free version has the first "story" world and the various side modes (Toad Rally and Remix [I think]), but you have to purchase the rest of the main levels. I thought it was nice how it was a pretty fleshed out game and didn't require a gacha.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2021



Romaki said:


> I only pay for apps with survey money, like from Google Surveys or PollPay.


This! I love using various rewards services for things like this--apps, games, stuff I don't really _need_. It doesn't take that much time to do, which is nice.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 23, 2021)

Very rarely have I paid for content in these types of games. One of the few times I ever did was with the Facebook game Marvel Avengers Alliance. There were so many characters to unlock, and I wanted them all. Usually I could farm enough resources to unlock the ones I wanted just by playing...but there were always some that were out of reach. Admittedly, I did spend real money on a few occasions to buy some of them. Of course, I didn't expect them to just close down that game with zero warning. So...it's kind of annoying that I spent money on something that no longer exists. When they shut down, I think I only had a few characters left to unlock. It really made me quite mad. Lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2021)

I payed way too much for Skins in League of Legends.. well, often times I got them as birthday presents, so lucky me! 
I regret it now though, since I don't play the game anymore, after realising how bad the community really is. 
Besides that I paid once a one month subscription to "Tamagotchi Forever" (App for phone), because I really enjoyed it.
Sadly it's way too expensive for what you really get..


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m notorious for paying to play, sadly. it’s only ever happened with mobile games, though; i’ll download a game that’s free, get really into it after playing for a bit, try to progress without spending any money but i always get tempted by the continuous “limited-time offer!” and “value pack!” pop ups and before i know it, i’m spending money on a game that i’ll undoubtedly lose interest in in less than a week.


This feels like a personal callout more then a relatable post.


----------



## mirukushake (May 26, 2021)

I don't mind supporting developers of F2P games IF the game is enjoyable as a free player and I don't feel constantly pressured to buy premium currency. Usually if the game keeps my attention several months then I'll buy some currency. The only F2P game I've spent a good amount of money in is Love Nikki but I've been playing basically everyday for almost 4 years since the Japanese server started so I'm not too fussed about it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 27, 2021)

I don't play pay to play games, unless you count buying regular games as that. There is one game I have played that was free to play and it was DMW digimon. Digimon is practically the only game I have put money into that is like that and simply because I just enjoy the game and I feel like they did well in setting the game up and keeping it running.
My preference is to buy a game and everything is there. DLC I will buy if it isn't just skins and actually continues the story. I know physical games are like practically the long past now, but physical games with the whole game actually on it is an amazing plus that just doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 8, 2021)

vanivon said:


> as someone who used to play FEH & does play FR, i promise it's not worth the temptation and that knowing that might help you from getting tempted further MGFMGFM FEH rates are too low to be worth the orbs and FR gives you gems pretty consistently from just keeping your dragons fed, so it adds up. don't play it but i've heard genshin also has awful gacha rates so
> 
> i'm generally F2P, but on occasion i will spend a dollar or two -- only if what i'm buying has an actual reward to go with it and not just in-game currency (and only if it's a game i'm actively invested in). i buy A3! dollar packages on occasion because they come with items that restore your stamina, which are incredibly valuable in events. and i used to buy item packs in love nikki when i played that if they came with an outfit. otherwise i'm too burned out on gacha to be willing to spend my money on IGC because my luck is pretty bad and i don't wanna waste funds on the chance to Not get what i want


Yeah I'm so glad i resisted the temptation for FEH because the orbs are way too expensive for what you get. Also, you are right, the rates are also incredibly low with very limited pool of characters in the 3-4 stars range... I logged onto the game after 2 years of hiatus the other day, managed to collect 20 orbs for a round of summoning, and only got 5 3-4 star characters that I already have 10 copies of... btwthis is also during one of the fest summoning event 

For FR, I really need to control myself. I keep telling myself that I shouldn't spend money to buy GEMs for a game that I only started playing for a few months but i'm CONSTANTLY tempted the pretty user made accents/skins and therefore constantly broke lol. I guess if I can keep playing for over 1 year then I could treat myself to a pack of gems on birthday or something lol


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 8, 2021)

I haven't paid to play............... yet.
I'm usually one who's good at holding back when it comes to spending (they say "wait for 3 days before buying something" but I take like 1-3 months lol). Somehow I like the certainty that I will get what my money's worth, so I plan to spend on a gacha game (Bandori) when my favorite card pops in the shop approximately _3 years_ from now. I'd rather patiently wait for the card if it means being certain I'm getting it, rather than whaling early on and not getting what I want. And who knows, I might get sick of the game before then and I get to save my money for other things lol. I've gotten okay cards in Bandori to carry me through decent tiers in events anyway so I'm not fully complaining about what I have and what I don't.
I _might_ spend in Genshin when Venti's banner comes back because right now I _really_ want him, but I'll have to see since I think I'll also be able to save enough for hard pity after Kazuha's banner.


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jun 9, 2021)

depends on the game. I know i've payed to play on games like Ensemble Stars, Helios, Genshin Impact, etc. But there are also games where I refuse to put money in cuz i know i'd whale xD....


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

I hate F2Ps. They thrive on making as much money off you as possible for as long as possible. There's no end to it.

Now, paying a finite amount of sum to make my gaming experience more enjoyable and relaxing? Maybe. And that's still a big MAYBE, because I hate microtransactions too, along with Day 1 Patches and "DLCs" to slap on unfinished content.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 1, 2021)

I have almost never paid in free-to-start games.

One of the only times was in Pokemon Go on one of the first community events I think it was (it was the summer it first came out my memory is fading) I needed just a few more coins to afford one of the limited time perks and since it was a limited event I paid a few bucks to be able to get it and had fun going around town, seeing others playing, and getting more out of it in the process. Other than that I can't think of anything...

But honestly it's up to you in the end. One of my friends had/has issues with paying in gatcha games and that's where I found out the term "whale" from. I think he deleted the games again.


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

Well, I paid for a Zarude just now on Pokemon 4Ever, so that's that.

Acceptable purchase only, you see? That's my preference, When you know what you're gonna get instead of gambling for a possible chance to win at a gatcha game.

Edit:
Okay, so it seems like I'm merely out of touch - seems like there's a whole subreddit dedicated to buying and selling Pokemon... for a higher price, I'd assume, than Pokemon 4Ever, since it's not just some faceless organization that sells cheap but faceless people looking to make a profit.

Jeez, how long has this been going on? Seems like the market of rare Pokémon is worse than I thought.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2021)

I am mostly free to play, when it comes to gacha games or micro transactions. If asked what gift card i want for a special occasion, if there aren’t any games I want, I’ll ask for an itunes one and spend it on a gacha game. I just recently used some money that was left on my itunes account to buy some gems. I used to spend more than that a bit for OPTC, but now rarely.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 1, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Do you pay to play or are you an avid supporter of F2P?
> 
> Not sure if I’m posting in the exact right forum...but recently I contemplated about paying to acquire premium currencies for one of the mobile games I’ve been playing. This makes me wonder how people generally feel about whether or not it’s worthwhile pay to play games that are generally free to download but has in-app purchases, and how many people actually end up making these purchases.
> 
> ...


I buy the battle pass in fortnite. A steal of a deal where you buy one, and then can buy new ones with the v bucks you get from the previous one. Now THAT is a steal of a deal.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 5, 2021)

I prefer not to pay to play. However, if a game is interests me enough, I may consider it. I have never done in-app purchases for a game. I’m not into mobile games that much, but I do play occasionally. They are meant to pass time during my travels and whenever I feel like playing. I’m not engrossed in those games enough to justify spending actual money on them. I will say, though, I highly prefer free to play. I think some games will make it so that you have to pay, or just have you advance real slowly. Games made like that are irritating. Just because you’re not putting any money into the game, that doesn’t mean you have to make it less enjoyable or extremely difficult to advance.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 5, 2021)

i don't, technically, and never have. i'm the frugal type, so i'm pretty good with money and won't spend it unless i _really _want something -- and even then i can need convincing. that being said, i have occasionally spent small amounts (i'm talking 99p or £1.99) on pokemon go and ACC, it just hasn't been _my _money. i have google opinion rewards on my phone which allows me to answer random surveys and get loose change in return. it adds up decently. i don't spend it immediately though, it just collects. i haven't paid to play on pokemon go in years though because i started earning coins through gyms and saving them, negating the need to buy coins with real money. these days it's only the odd microtransaction on pocket camp, usually at the end of the scavenger hunt events. for the last two, i got preoccupied with irl projects and neglected the event, so i would get the 20 tickets from the cheapest event pack and use them to enter the quarry again. nothing major, and i've only done it 2 or 3 times period.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Oct 5, 2021)

I play free to play games but I don’t pay anything. I don’t have money to waste lol


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 5, 2021)

currently the only mobile game I have on my phone is hay day and that’s only cause my sister begged me to play with her. I definitely don’t ever see myself paying for any in app purchases on there nor would I be tempted to. I also had Pocket Camp on my old phone and even then I couldn’t see myself spending RLC on anything, it’d just feel like a complete waste of money.


----------



## TofuIdol (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm normally always a free-to-play player since I don't really like games that make you have to pay to win in a game. Though if the game has a cosmetic or a character that I really want, then I might spend a little bit of money on it after I sit an think for a bit on how much do I really need this item.


----------



## dude98 (Oct 6, 2021)

I paid to get a few items in Team Fortress 2 and I did a little whaling in a few gachas like FGO because I thought "what the heck this game has bad rates and no pitty so lets see how farvwe can go"


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 6, 2021)

If a game is free to play it will stay that way games like animal crossing Pokémon games I will never pay money on


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't play any mobile games, let alone free to play games, but if I did there's no way I'd pay for any in-game content like cosmetic items, lootboxes, in-game money, etc., which goes for regular games with those things as well. For me, it feels like a waste of money to buy those things when there's a lot more important things I could be saving my money for.


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 8, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> I don't play any mobile games, let alone free to play games, but if I did there's no way I'd pay for any in-game content like cosmetic items, lootboxes, in-game money, etc., which goes for regular games with those things as well. For me, it feels like a waste of money to buy those things when there's a lot more important things I could be saving my money for.


I play animal crossing pocket camp it is big on getting people to save money with paying to get cookies every month which I don’t do also Pokémon unite is the same with a weekly limit on coins


----------



## Manah (Oct 27, 2021)

I play exactly one F2P game and have dropped a little money into it to unlock permanent features that will make it more enjoyable for me in the long run (actually I paid for stuff in another game because of a promotion that gave you a ridiculous amout of premium currency. The normal offers are way too overpriced as usual.) For the gacha part, I stick to the free ticket the games gives out. I don't need everything.

Edit: It's a dress-up game, so not paying doesn't keep you from progressing as long as you accept you won't get all event items most of the time.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

For nearly all F2P games, I choose to be strictly F2P. I've never spent a lot, but years ago I spent a little bit on a couple of my favorite F2P games. It was rewarding at the time, but then the power creep made it not fun soon after. I learned the lesson that if you spend money on F2P games with microtransactions / gacha mechanics / etc. you're essentially throwing money away.  I'd much rather save up and spend on a real game for Switch or an older system than waste money here and there on microtransactions.

There have been a few exceptions for F2P games where a one time purchase unlocks the whole game or makes it ad-free or some other benefit. If I download a game and it's fun and I think I'll continue playing, I'm glad to help support a small developer by paying for their game.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 27, 2021)

I am mostly FTP in mobile games. 

I do buy the GSSR summon in FGO each time, though. I get enough enjoyment out of that game to give them some money every once in a while.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 29, 2021)

i don't really play mobile games, so eh.
but i do get the expansions/season passes for destiny 2 but not the currency though to buy in-game stuff. so i'm inbetween?


----------



## windloft (Oct 29, 2021)

Only if it's on a guarantee i'll get what I want.

Currency subscriptions, battle passes, pity systems, etc etc ... What little I spend is with responsibility. I daydream a bit about having a lot of money to spend frivolous and get everything I want, but all that money can go towards more useful things and video games I can actually _keep _and get my money's worth on.


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 29, 2021)

Oh I once did and I feel still terrible about it. I invested like 500 euros and that is just waaaay to much. This game was really addictive all about "who is the best player" and I was in the top 10. If you do not pay you will lose the place in days. It was also some sort of FOMO with events that do not return. All in all it was enough for me and I decided to uninstall it. A lot of friends I made in the game are still deep into this game - one spend several tousand euros and that is really crazy. So now I am truly f2p in all the games. I only buy the bp in genshin...


----------



## Flicky (Oct 29, 2021)

Free to play, 100%. I'll never buy a lootbox, seems like a waste of money to me personally. As for upgrades and such, nearly all of these games offer you the option to get the upgrades for free, you just have to be patient and wait a bit. And I'm never in a rush to finish mobile games, so sure, I'll wait it out. And if you can only progress with RLC past a certain part.... I'm out. 

It doesn't really count, but what I will do is watch an advert for a tiny bonus.


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 29, 2021)

I've pulled every single character in Genshin Impact enough said.

But it's also the only free to play game I play, I don't touch them otherwise, but Genshin is just incredible,  although I'll probably stop pulling every character soon, as I am planning on buying a house in the somewhat near  future.


----------



## dragonair (Oct 29, 2021)

I thought you were referring to P2P games like FFXIV and WoW, I didn't realize this was mostly referencing microtransactions lol. If a game is F2P and I like the game enough I have no issues with spending money on microtransactions. I play a LOT of gachas and pay for the monthly cards on a lot of them like Priconne, Tears of Themis, Genshin, Azur Lane, and Arknights. Plus, I'm a sucker for outfits so any games with those like Granblue Fantasy or (literally once) Genshin I buy them immediately. I don't pay for pulls very often though since it's really not that cost effective.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 1, 2021)

I really dislike the nature of microtransactions, but have paid up a few times nonetheless. but uh, I really stay away from mobile games now because I got tired of feeling pushed to spend money on them. even if I wasn't going to, the fact that they pushed it so hard just really made it unappealing.


----------



## SirQuack (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm not the fan of any paid DLC, so that's a no from me.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 1, 2021)

I am mostly free to play, however if there is a game I've gotten for free an I've played it over 3 months an still really enjoying the game then I don't mind buying a quid or two of the little packs they offer, I enjoy supporting the devs if it's somthing I truly enjoy but it's got to be somthing I've played for a few months first, there's only one mobile game I really play an I think it's been around 5 or 6 months now an I still play it but I don't really spend anything on it now, just got the odd pack or two a while ago


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Nov 6, 2021)

Hmm, I guess it depends on the situation. Whether or not the game I'm playing has been enjoyable enough for me to to see long term results, then perhaps I will but for the most part? I never really was one for paying additional content in order to win or progress a game unless it was DLC.

I never have played a game with a subscription before (Like WoW)  and personally, I don't like P2W games either. It's a psychological persuasiomn the mind of the buyer by having them drop money in order to win or to have a clear advantage, and I'm judy simply not a fan of such practices. P2P is tricky in a sense but in most cases I end up not doing so. I do like F2P more. I play FE Heroes but I grind to get orbs and I have never dropped money on it. I did do this with Pokemon United once and found myself wasting money on it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2021)

absolutely not. I used to pay small amounts of money to play games like Pocket Camp and Pokemon GO but I ultimately get driven away by games that get their fun factor from paying more and more money.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 6, 2021)

I don’t do pay to win but I’ll occasionally buy some cosmetics if I really like the game. I never expected to buy a Fortnite skin but the Resident Evil collab made me cave


----------



## b100ming (Nov 6, 2021)

You always pay to play at the arcade guys…


----------



## SnowHunterWing (Nov 8, 2021)

I try and avoid doing P2P things in games, but I usually buy the battle pass or season pass if I enjoy the game. I also buy more cosmetics than I would like to admit in games that I play.


----------



## huuussein (Nov 8, 2021)

as someone who grew up learning that i can't have everything i want, i rarely feel the urge to pay in-game to get ahead or something! I'm mostly very patient when it comes to games, only rarely do i pay a couple bucks for some services


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2021)

I usually pay just to support the devs for games I really like and enjoy. But for gacha games, my personal policy is no spending outside guaranteed stuff because you can sink in so much money. So far I’ve spent for Dragalia Lost(1 Dream Summon), Genshin Impact(1 Battle Pass), and Fate/Grand Order(Some Guaranteed 5* Pulls).


----------



## Anitagonist (Nov 18, 2021)

I assume you don't count DLC bc I buy that but like cosmetics or for example currency or short cuts in mobile games? Yeah I'm 100% f2p not a single dime on my mobile games! Have bought a few cosmetics and that I'm sure for console games but I rarely have to my knowledge


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Nov 20, 2021)

ah yes, flight rising.  i've twice bought gems just this month, and absolutely will again, i don't mind supporting the team.  they're great!  i've even looked at the real merch they offer.  i'd absolutely buy a real plush of the deities.  windsinger, arcanist, and lightweaver would be must haves.  i'd go for the shirts if i were more certain of how the sizes fit.

i've also bought premium currency for merge dragons.  can't help it.  i'm a dragon nerd.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Nov 28, 2021)

I am F2P for now, but I am really debating on buying amiibo cards for ACNH.


----------



## duckykate (Nov 29, 2021)

if i enjoy the game a lot then i tend to shell out a bit of cash as a lil treat. For example I buy the welking moon and sometimes the battle pass in genshin impact. but i dont buy gems because thats a slippery slope imo


----------

